# Jersey Shore on MTV



## brianjenny17 (Dec 4, 2009)

what the eff? i thought i was gonna hate it but for some reason i just couldn't look away .. kinda like a car accident i guess.


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 4, 2009)

It was awful...and not very realistic since almost everyone on the show is from New York!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 4, 2009)

I'll probably be amused by it.

It's drama, and fighting LOL

The fist pump thing cracks me up. And every time the commercial comes on and the guy says "If you like to hate, I probably have a full time job for you" I just roll.


----------



## .Ice (Dec 4, 2009)

that show is a MESS! i won't even try to crack a joke on this one.


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 5, 2009)

bringing shame to the human race.... 
seriously though, what the hell is wrong with my generation?!


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 5, 2009)

this show is disgusting. who wants to watch a bunch of drunk fools cheat on each other and fight? it's so gross.


----------



## 06290714 (Dec 5, 2009)

I admit I don't really like the show, but I feel like I got sucked in! You know when you're at home..bored, flipping thru the hundreds of channels (direct tv/comcast) and yet can't find ANYTHING decent to watch or something that amuses you and you flip on this show..it's hard to change the channel? For me at least..some how the drama and fighting is hilarious to me


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 7, 2009)

i only watched ten minutes of it. i lived in seaside for about a year (this was in 2007) and i mean i did see some out of towners that might have been kinda like them but c'mon.  and it's true, they act like they are so local, whatever. i'm not saying it's the classiest town (anywhere that allows MTV in to film raises my doubt) but i still went there almost every weekend this past summer and i really do love it there.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 7, 2009)

i'm not sure if your all aware of "the situation" but while i do think its absolutely bonkers, its like rock of love to me i have to watch


----------



## .Ice (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I'll probably be amused by it.

It's drama, and fighting LOL

*The fist pump thing cracks me up*. And every time the commercial comes on and the guy says "If you like to hate, I probably have a full time job for you" I just roll._

 
LMAO, the guy w/ the sweaty under arms who was doing the fist pumping? ROFL!!!


----------



## Pushpa (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizzTropical* 

 
_this show is disgusting. who wants to watch a bunch of drunk fools cheat on each other and fight? it's so gross._

 
lmao me....i can't get enough it is so unreal it's fabulous


----------



## MizzTropical (Dec 10, 2009)

so i guess this show has italian americans really mad. they are getting death threats and companies like domino's have pulled their commercials from airing during this show! their very upset about the whole guido/guidette image.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 11, 2009)

^^ My parents saw that on one of the morning shows, about the uproar over it.  I lived in NJ for 3 years, so I confirmed to them that indeed there are some people like that for real in NJ... try any diner at about 2am on a weekend, heh (sorry, but there ARE guidos from NJ, they're not only from Staten Island).  

I haven't seen the show personally, no desire to.  I haven't watched MTV in so long that I cannot remember.  Music Television, what's that?!  MTV's probably eating up all this publicity, though.  Now that there's a fuss being raised about the show, more people are probably flocking to watch it vs. if there was no fuss being made about it.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 11, 2009)

i lived in NJ for 27 years and never met anyone like them. seriously, it might be a north jersey thing but i do not really consider that NJ anyway.. and i have lived in several parts of the state (including seaside).  i am not saying they do not exsist or that they do not live here but the only ones i have seen like that are from NY and they were tourists at my shore. I'm just saying that from my personal experience but i aside from the fact that it is so expensive to live here i love my state and hate the sterotypes.
and i do see how it would be offensive for italians because it is a stero type and to be honest, i always was taught guido was a deragtory word and not something you can really say on TV.


----------



## obscuria (Dec 11, 2009)

I've only seen commercials for this show or other shows talking about how offensive it is. 

They keep showing that clip of some guy punching a girl in the face. Why would I want to watch something like that?


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 11, 2009)

I live in NJ, have my whole life and I've definitely met multiple people like this. I live in central jersey, but near Trenton not on the coast. I'm Italian-American, and my boyfriend works in a pizza parlor and almost all the guys he works with are 'guidos.' Also for a bit some of my friends were on a dating site (plenty of fish) and there were so many Italian guys with the fake tan, slicked black hair, work out at the gym all the time, and overall they're just ridiculous!  

Honestly I don't even remember seeing that type of guys until the past few years when I started going to some bars and clubs, especially on the shore. I think the show is pretty crazy, but at the same time other reality shows focus on extremes of stereotypes and lifestyles. I too love the Rock of Love/Flavor of Love trainwreck shows and this is just another one of those


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 11, 2009)

When I would frequent clubs a couple of years ago this is the type i would typically see. But not even just Italian guys that looked like this alot of other people as well.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 11, 2009)

I agree with the OP.. It's soo hard to look away once you've started watching!


----------



## tara_hearts (Dec 13, 2009)

"Fist pumping like champs"
haha .. Im like.. put on some clinical strength deoderant like a champ, kthx.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_LMAO, the guy w/ the sweaty under arms who was doing the fist pumping? ROFL!!!





_

 
















i wasnt going to watch until all the controversy started then like the sucker i am i was pulled into the 'situation' i dunno but its just something to laugh at..like a few of you have said, very rock of love to me.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 13, 2009)

Like many of you I got sucked into watching it when nothing was on tv. But please explain one thing to me.. what the hell is a guido??!!! I've heard new jersey is a really pretty place and I'd like to go there someday but not if i'm gonna be surrounded by people like that. lol. 


Oh and that Mike "the situation" guy...yeeea. no comment there. I thought it was hilarious when he said its not about if I want to hook up with sammy its a matter of when I let her. or some shit like that. and then she hella dissed him and got with the other guy. I was laughin my ass off. Guess that's what he gets for bein so cocky!!


----------



## Mabelle (Dec 14, 2009)

Italian- American or not (cause let's face it, not all of the are!) there is something about this type of person that offends me to my very core. It's like they go against everything i stand for as a human being. I've seen enough "guidos" in my day, with weird spiked hair, orange tans, greased up bodies and (now) covered in ed hardy. Hell, i have a cousin that is like some new super breed of guido... he's like a cartoon. Anyway, my point is they make me want to vomit. I'm not even joking. I can see why this show has sparked controversy. No one wants to indulge them except MTV. They are like some subset of American culture that we would all prefer to have hidden away and ignore. 

Let me tell you about my cousin, just so i can try to make you all laugh at the embarrassment of my family. His mother is Italian (my uncle is Irish Canadian) and insane for unrelated reasons. They live in a very Italian neighbourhood in montreal. Apparently his type of "guidoism" is catching on here. He's 19, has a mullet/mohawk plus straight across fringe. He is dark haired and bleaches his bangs so that they are that weird reddish colour that dark hair lifts to. His naturally dark eyes are covered with  horrendous blue contacts. He regularly wears rosaries as a necklace along with huge diamond studs and other "bling", acid washed jeans (or something similar), chest exposing button up shirts or ed hardy. Im pretty sure he also wears eyeliner. And for some reason he has taken to having the thickest fake italien accent i have ever heard. I wouldn't make fun of the kid if he were a decent human being, but i assure you, he is not. He is a spoiled rotten child, like most of these assclowns. 

I'd post a picture, but thats too mean, even for me.
maybe later.


that is all.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaskedBeauty* 

 
_Like many of you I got sucked into watching it when nothing was on tv. But please explain one thing to me.. what the hell is a guido??!!! I've heard new jersey is a really pretty place and I'd like to go there someday but not if i'm gonna be surrounded by people like that. lol. 


Oh and that Mike "the situation" guy...yeeea. no comment there. I thought it was hilarious when he said its not about if I want to hook up with sammy its a matter of when I let her. or some shit like that. and then she hella dissed him and got with the other guy. I was laughin my ass off. Guess that's what he gets for bein so cocky!!_

 
you can really visit NJ.. if you watch the first one you can even see that most of them never even been to the jersey shore before and they needed directions, etc. to get there.

 i have to admit i do watch it, though i think that club karma made them go there.. i always went to the other club (bamboo) instead and we always even mentioned that nobody really seems to go to karma.
i've seen them filming on the boardwalk this summer and i knew it was gonna be bad news lol. but i'm a dork i mostly watch because i like to see places i've been to on tv lol.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

I thought this show wasnt all that bad. It was kinda like the real world but for Italian Americans.  Is it me or does Jwoww look homeless? I mean bitch...invest in a hair brush.  I think that the sweetheart Sam is a cutie.  I think that Italian women are gawjus but Jwoww looks like Nick Noltes mugshot lmfao.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_I thought this show wasnt all that bad. It was kinda like the real world but for Italian Americans.  Is it me or does Jwoww look homeless? I mean bitch...invest in a hair brush.  I think that the sweetheart Sam is a cutie.  I think that Italian women are gawjus but Jwoww looks like Nick Noltes mugshot lmfao._

 
everytime i watch this all i wanna do is brush her hair


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 14, 2009)

What gets me is how old JWoww looks.. I mean actually most of them look much older than they should, it said they were in their early 20s but JWoww looks so.. rough.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_What gets me is how old JWoww looks.. I mean actually most of them look much older than they should, it said they were in their early 20s but JWoww looks so.. rough._

 
I think its all the tanning that they do.  I mean that has to take a toll on their bodies. I think the only normal looking one is Vinny but he needs deodorant. lol


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm Italian-American from North Jersey and yes, I've hung out at the shore during the summer (and Atlantic City all year long!). The guidos seem to dominate the Seaside Heights and Belmar area, but there are all types down there. I remember hanging out on the boardwalk down south, the diners up north, and the clubs in NYC (with my awful fake ID from St Mark's Place) with my friends back in my 19-yickety schmickety during my punk rock days. 

I feel a bit like I'm reliving my sketchy fashion mistake filled youth through these kids!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

so they blacked out where that guy hit her.. after we all saw it many times.. :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
what's really bad is that i go to that bar alot.. i did not realize that he hit her there!! it's not even that kind of place, it's more laid-back than anything i never saw a fight there.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 21, 2009)

The guy that punched Snookers got suspended from his job as a gym teacher in New York. Did you hear him complain to the cop that she punched him first? Uhm I didn't see that.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 21, 2009)

^they didnt even show it so i thought it was  fake but i guess not.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_^they didnt even show it so i thought it was  fake but i guess not._

 
they actually did show it in a preview but after some anti-violence groups were consulted they decided to not show the actual punching but the aftermath.

i cant believe the dude punched her in the face over a shot though like come on is it that serious to become that angry over?


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 21, 2009)

i know, it's crazy! but it was in the real newspaper (as in not some tabloid) that the guy was NY gym teacher and suspended.
they showed it on E! last night (the part where he did hit her).


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 24, 2009)

that was crazy. I can't believe he hit her. He did it like it was nothin. just bam. i'm like wtffffffff!!!!!!!!!??????


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Dec 24, 2009)

She should of got up and kicked his ass!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Dec 24, 2009)

YouTube - Snooki Street Fighter


I seen this about her getting punched.  I know its not funny to make fun of her getting knocked out, but this vid is hilarious!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 24, 2009)

What kind of a guy punches a girl full force in the face??  The guy deserves more than a suspension from his job.  Hope he's embarassed!


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2009)

i thought it was fake! but they said he is a gym teacher in NY.. not exactly a role model


----------



## brianjenny17 (Dec 24, 2009)

I thought it was funny that JWoww after it happened started hooking the guy or at least trying to .. I was like I for sure wouldn't wanna run into that chick in a dark alley.


----------



## .Ice (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_YouTube - Snooki Street Fighter


I seen this about her getting punched.  I know its not funny to make fun of her getting knocked out, but this vid is hilarious!_

 
I won't be able to stop giggling when I play street fighter now.....


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 15, 2010)

Have u all been watching this lately?  Any thoughts?  My thoughts: Vinny is hot!


----------



## sinergy (Jan 15, 2010)

^^maybe cause he is the more laid back, but i see that too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i dont want this show to end! hahaha


----------



## astronaut (Jan 15, 2010)

I really don't know what the whole big deal about this show is. Looks just like Real World except the cast happens to be Italian Americans.


----------



## joneskat84 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am obsessed with jersey shore, it's my guilty pleasure


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 15, 2010)

I LOVE THIS SHOW. Being Italian, it cracks me up. I always catch myself telling my mom she's going to be excluded from ravioli night if she keeps her shit up haha. Gym, tan, laundry. All these "phrases" are like inside jokes between my friends and I. When I first saw the commercial I was like, are you kidding me? This is all we need is more stereotypes, but I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jan 15, 2010)

Snooki is my favorite girl.  Ronnie is my favorite guy he kicks ass, literally lol.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jan 15, 2010)

I heard there is going to be a second season with the same cast members next year.


----------



## belle89 (Jan 16, 2010)

Fist pumping like a champion! lol


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 16, 2010)

That gym teacher that punched Snooki got fired. Funny thing is, the school board told the media that they were drafting up his termination letter. 

The NY Daily News knew he has fired before he did! LOL!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 17, 2010)

pretty sure snooki hit him first. also pretty sure that snooki and jwoww started a fight with some girls on the next episode. if you're gonna be a "tough girl" and hit a drunk bro, expect to get hit back. i think it's absolutely ridiculous that everyone's so up in arms because he hit a "woman." a real woman doesn't carry herself that way, and real women don't go start fights they can't finish. so, if you've got a vagina you should be allowed to assault people on a whim and not get in trouble for it? snooki should have been arrested too, it's called MUTUAL COMBAT.

anyway, i love this show. i hate it, but i love it. i think it offends my italian boyfriend a little, but he'll watch it with me and not say a word. i love how they all take themselves so seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm glad to see the east coast has hedonistic idiots running rampant in the streets, too.


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 18, 2010)

ITA with kimmy


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 18, 2010)

I think that they both seemed drunk and they both should have been cut off from the bar IMO.  The only person that really disgusts me is J-woww and Mike.  Everyone else kinda seems normal to me. LMFAO at the Israeli girl stalking Pauly D.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 19, 2010)

that shirt she made for him? yahaa! poor pauly...


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 19, 2010)

^ i like how pauly talked all that smack about her then left the club holding her hand hahaha


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^^OMGosh...that stalker was tripping. I loved it when Pauly said "You stalked my LIFE on the boardwalk. LOL

This show is such a mess and I love it.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jan 20, 2010)

i heard that MTV is going have a season 2 with the same cast .....  



Sammy is so annoying <thought i'd just add that in> lol


----------



## MizzTropical (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought it was so funny how Sam just pulls her extentions out in front of everyone and just stands there holding her hair in her hands having conversations like it's so normal lol. I have to admit I watched a few episodes while nothing else was on, I still think these people are so trashy. I just hate how they'd have bf's and gf's at home but still act like it's okay to flirt/dance allover each other/makeout/then go home 2gether. Just because their on summer break or whatever they act like thats cool? I could never be like that, and I would kill my bf and dump his ass the 2nd I found that out. 

I don't even see how they could have a season 2 with the same cast, it seems like everyone wanted to start fights with them everywhere they went. That's probaly going to be even worse now that they are a lil famous.

Oh and they all totally act like their still in Junior High. lol


----------



## mahonereh (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I love this show! If they do have a season 2 (w/the same cast) I'll still watch it! It's such a guilty pleasure, lol. I can't stand The Situation though, he's such a d-bag. 

Love that snookie!


----------



## Half N Half (Jan 21, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE this show! I swore I would never watch it, but somehow I got sucked into it and I can't stop watching. I don't know if it's just me but despite all the tanning and big hair and fist pumping (lol) I find these kids to be really genuine, like this is REALLY how they are. They're like a family and seem to always have each other's back (except Mike's shady ass), and I can respect that. If people think they are trashy and promoting stereo types...WHO CARES, it's a TV show! I will keep watching


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 22, 2010)

i wonder how that will fly.. i mean i saw them filming last summer but they were nobodys (still are, haha) so nobody cared too much.. just those who wanted to ham it up for the camera.
but now people know who they are.. how could they just walk down the boardwalk with tons of drunk people? lol.. those bars stay open mad late, too.. that's why they are so drunk.. some clubs stay open until 5 - 6am there.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 22, 2010)

the last episode and the reunion show was kinda lame.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_It was awful...and not very realistic since almost everyone on the show is from New York!_

 

i know i'm late as hell on this but i just saw them on chelsea lately and noticed that. even she pointed that out lol.
the show cracks me up though. especially snookie and "GTL"


----------



## kimmy (Jan 24, 2010)

i don't see how it's unrealistic because they're from new york...isn't the jersey shore mainly a party town for out of staters? i thought that was the whole thing about "the shore."

anyway, yeah sammi is a bitch. i got so mad when i watched the reunion...i knew she was sketchy all along. poor ronnie, he's such a sweetheart even if he is all full of steroids.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't see how it's unrealistic because they're from new york...isn't the jersey shore mainly a party town for out of staters? i thought that was the whole thing about "the shore."

anyway, yeah sammi is a bitch. i got so mad when i watched the reunion...i knew she was sketchy all along. poor ronnie, he's such a sweetheart even if he is all full of steroids._

 
omg how sexy did ronnie look putting sammie in her place... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i officially have a guido crush..
HA!


----------



## PiccolaMandorla (Jan 25, 2010)

Things have changed I guess...When I was a kid, the NYers went to the beaches on Long Island, North Jersey territory was Sandy Hook down to Long Beach Island, and Phillies went south of LBI to Cape May. The party place for North Jersey was Seaside Heights and Philly area folks was Wildwood.  

Atlantic City belongs to all, and for some reason the French Canadians loved Wildwood.

I guess things have changed in the past 5 years!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_i don't see how it's unrealistic because they're from new york...isn't the jersey shore mainly a party town for out of staters? i thought that was the whole thing about "the shore."

anyway, yeah sammi is a bitch. i got so mad when i watched the reunion...i knew she was sketchy all along. poor ronnie, he's such a sweetheart even if he is all full of steroids._

 
honestly it depends which town you go to.. towns like seaside, belmar, even LBI do have a lot of out of staters.. the southern shores (wildwood, ocean city, etc.) have a lot of PA people.
I don't mind the out of towners but do not know why they chose new yorkers for a jersey shore.. when i lived in seaside i knew a lot of people who were local and partied there and i also know a lot of jersey people who go there. this summer i was there every weekend - in the summer, a night on the town for me means driving to the boardwalk.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PiccolaMandorla* 

 
_Things have changed I guess...When I was a kid, the NYers went to the beaches on Long Island, North Jersey territory was Sandy Hook down to Long Beach Island, and Phillies went south of LBI to Cape May. The party place for North Jersey was Seaside Heights and Philly area folks was Wildwood.  

Atlantic City belongs to all, and for some reason the French Canadians loved Wildwood.

I guess things have changed in the past 5 years!_

 
i just replied but must have missed your post. i do not think anything has really changed, to be honest.. when i am at seaside i still see mostly jersey plates.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone else excited for tonight's premier? Grenade.free.America


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Anyone else excited for tonight's premier? Grenade.free.America_

 
yes! me and the guys at work are! although we shall have to watch it on monday most likely because we're not in the us so have to get it a different way. but it keeps us amused at work - we can't believe these people!!!


----------



## Half N Half (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Anyone else excited for tonight's premier? Grenade.free.America_

 
I can't wait!!!! This is the closest to a fist pump I could find! LOL


----------



## belle89 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm so excited for this season. I can't believe Angelina is back. Blech. Can't stand her.


----------



## abbyquack (Jul 30, 2010)

lol this show rocks. It's so trashtastic but I love it! I went to school w/ kids just like these, and the "shore" was _the_ place to go in the summer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just feel so pale compared to them!


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone see the season two opener??? I thought it was pretty good but Im reaaally excited for the season previews! i hope this season is awesom!


----------



## beautywithbre (Jul 30, 2010)

I just watched the first episode and I  cannot wait for the rest of the season! I was dieing of laughter when Snookie and J-Woww were in Georgia and the one guy tried to fist pump. Funniest thing of my life.


----------



## sinergy (Jul 31, 2010)

looks like lots of girl fighting later on..and wth is up with ronnie and his extreme anger? like he gets violently mad. angelina is going to annoy the heck out of me, lol but i guess thats why she is back. cant wait for next episode!


----------



## BEA2LS (Aug 1, 2010)

they are back in seaside but i honestly wish they weren't.. all of my friends kept texting me with sightings of them and i honestly just want them to leave, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_looks like lots of girl fighting later on..and wth is up with ronnie and his extreme anger? like he gets violently mad. angelina is going to annoy the heck out of me, lol but i guess thats why she is back. cant wait for next episode!_

 
yeah i hate Ronnie - he went crazy on some guy last time right? i haven't seen this first episode yet but will be watching it with the guys at work tommorow! exciting stuff!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 5, 2010)

i think ronnie needs some anger mgmt. what a douche. looks like Jwoww combed her hair this season. remember last season snooki pulled up in a busted up honda and now she drove an escalade to Miami. it must be nice


----------



## brianjenny17 (Aug 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_they are back in seaside but i honestly wish they weren't.. all of my friends kept texting me with sightings of them and i honestly just want them to leave, lol._

 
i get the same thing, i dont know why people still go to sleazeside ...


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_i think ronnie needs some anger mgmt. what a douche. looks like Jwoww combed her hair this season. remember last season snooki pulled up in a busted up honda and now she drove an escalade to Miami. it must be nice_

 
OMG Ronnie is a total douche!  I have no idea why Sam is so friggin in love with the guy; he's an ass.  She has an Escalade and bought $350 sunglasses (really ugly sunglasses for that matter) gotta love reality TV "stars".


----------



## m_3 (Aug 6, 2010)

This show is my guilty pleasure, I don't want to watch it but its so bad its good. I was one of the people who said they would never watch it but I caught it on a rerun and couldn't look away. When they came down to Miami, they caused alot of drama, I live in south Florida and heard it on the news.

 I still can't believe they get paid like 10,000 an episode and they are demanding more for the new season. And why is Angelina back? rant over.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 6, 2010)

OMG..angelina..wtf....!!!!! I knew she would act like that and I thought it was kinda funny that pauly yelled at her the way he did. sam and ronnie, im about over it, dont want to see no more of their, 'im done. you do you imma do me' drama. it doesnt make it fun, just a bit uncomfortable to watch!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 7, 2010)

yeah Angelina shouldnt be there, she made no impact last season so why rbing her back? she's a tit!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure she's in it for the money. She's probably not making as much as the others, but the economy is rough and a check is a check. She won't last the whole season though.


----------



## beautywithbre (Aug 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_OMG..angelina..wtf....!!!!! I knew she would act like that and I thought it was kinda funny that pauly yelled at her the way he did. sam and ronnie, im about over it, dont want to see no more of their, 'im done. you do you imma do me' drama. it doesnt make it fun, just a bit uncomfortable to watch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree! I really wanted to like them the first season and I kind of did, but now it is just old, and like you said uncomfortable, and we're  not even there!


----------



## thiscarmen (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow Jersey Shore is my total guity pleasure.
It's so trashy, and I'm sure that I lose a couple IQ points everytime I watch an episode, but it's so entertaining and hilarious!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 8, 2010)

I LOVE SNOOKI AND JWOWW<3
Love this show.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thiscarmen* 

 
_Wow Jersey Shore is my total guity pleasure.
It's so trashy, and I'm sure that I lose a couple IQ points everytime I watch an episode, but it's so entertaining and hilarious!_

 
^^^^THIS!!!!!^^^^^


I love this show.  I actually like Ronnie I just think he has to learn to deal with his feelings.  I don't think he's a douche he's just overly sensitive and too reactive.  He and Sam have a relationship that is just too passionate.  It's the type of passion that makes this crazy in love and they can't get enough of each other today and then they hate each other and do hurtful vindictive things to each other tomorrow.  It's a dangerous kind of attraction.


----------



## panther27 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike is wicked hot


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_Mike is wicked hot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol! in the last episode i laughed so hard when he was ordering the food and he said his name was Situation! and the food guy was like 'whatever man!'

i think pauly d is the best looking one - but i'm not a fan of the hair! Vinny is the guy with teh best personality though i think!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2010)

I like Pauly and Vinnie the best.

Snooki and JWoww are too "extra" this season. They used to be my faves.

I'm totally over Ronnie and Sam, and I hope the show doesn't focus on their drama the whole season because it's gotten old. They act like five year olds.

Who cuts Mike's hair?? The scene with him, Pauly, and Angelina in the kitchen I couldn't stop looking at his jacked up haircut!!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 10, 2010)

yeah Ronnie and Sam doesn't interest me at all anymore. i want to see single Ronnie being insane with the ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it sad that i really look forward to this show each week?!


----------



## panther27 (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah,I wish Mike would stop calling himself Situation


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_yeah Ronnie and Sam doesn't interest me at all anymore. i want to see single Ronnie being insane with the ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it sad that i really look forward to this show each week?!_

 

No it's not. What's sad is that last Thursday I almost cancelled my plans to go to happy hour with friends because I didn't want to miss it (even tho MTV replays it a million times! LOL!!!


----------



## m_3 (Aug 10, 2010)

I was over them last season. I'll be over them next season, which I think will be the last. Sooner or later MTV won't be able to afford them.


----------



## user79 (Aug 11, 2010)

This show is totally my guilty pleasure. It's 100% pure brainless entertainment but it makes me laugh. Mike is so hilarious, so much insecurity going on there. They are all dumber than doornails but that's what makes the show so great, haha! Jwow is so darn annoying, she needs some anger management classes, sheesh.

None of the men are the least bit attractive to me, they are pretty much my anti-type.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 20, 2010)

Zomfg. The floating boob in the jacuzzi. Sammie and ron are stupid. He's verbally abusive to her. I bet his parents are ashamed of him after watching him on there. I like jwoww the best. Mike seems more "grown up" this season


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Zomfg. The floating boob in the jacuzzi._

 
OMG the BEST part was when Pauly D was like "Yo, put that on the grill", I was laughing sooo hard!!


----------



## Half N Half (Aug 20, 2010)

I thought I'd share this... Sammi's my fave! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






YouTube - JERSEY SHORE - Stick it in THERE!!!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 21, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH Thank you for sharing that was freakin hilarious to me.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

oh my word! yes that floating boob in the tub was so funny! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i need to watch this weeks episode soon


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 21, 2010)

omg that vid ha she really sounded like sami


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

i just watched this weeks episode. and it was ok, but not as funny as the others. and i really think that the girls should have just told Sammi about Ronnie, shit is gonna hit the fan next week!


----------



## abbyquack (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG Ronnie is so gross! And boneheaded too! I can't believe how just utterly pathetic he is. A bunch of my friends came over yesterday to watch it, and it was so funny to hear these guys say "Eww what a douchebag!" and stuff like that about them. We also loved the line "I hate tests- that's why I didn't go to college!"


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_OMG Ronnie is so gross! And boneheaded too! I can't believe how just utterly pathetic he is. A bunch of my friends came over yesterday to watch it, and it was so funny to hear these guys say "Eww what a douchebag!" and stuff like that about them. *We also loved the line "I hate tests- that's why I didn't go to college!"*



_

 
i know! anybody could see what Sam was doing! any guy with one brain cell would have stayed home!


----------



## sinergy (Aug 21, 2010)

Sammy is completely annoying to me right now. Like she seems so whiney!! and Ronnie he was so much more low key last season this season he is such a jerk like i cant stand him. i agree the girls should have told her already and as much as i dont like angelina, i dont think its fair for them to throw it off on her


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 22, 2010)

I think Sami and Ronnies relationship is ruining the show. Its way to much drama.


----------



## user79 (Aug 24, 2010)

Sam is soooo stupid. Classic case of a doormat. Ugh. She keeps going back for more demoralization...what a bint!


----------



## Jishin (Aug 24, 2010)

I like last season better, you got to see Mike,Pauly and Vinnie alot more and they are waaaaaay more fun to watch than Sammi 'Sweetheart'..


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jishin* 

 
_I like last season better, you got to see Mike,Pauly and Vinnie alot more and they are waaaaaay more fun to watch than Sammi 'Sweetheart'.._

 





 i did ready that Sam left the house yesterday on perezhilton.... maybe she has finally had enough?


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Aug 26, 2010)

It's MVP not MVPA ! Lol


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Sam is soooo stupid. Classic case of a doormat. Ugh. She keeps going back for more demoralization...what a bint!_

 
Seriously she puts women back 40 years with that attitude of hers!  "But I love him"...give me a friggin' break.  If my SO did what Ronnie does there would be a chance he wouldn't wake up...EVER!!!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

UGH more Sammy stupidity this episode. I bet she'll get back together with him, she is so retarded! The more the show goes on, the more I hate her, she makes women look so weak and pathetic.

I wish the show would just move on and focus on something else, it's getting lame and annoying.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 27, 2010)

yes this weeks episode was rather blah with the Sam and Ron thing... again!!! However next weeks looks like it is gonna be awesome! bitch fight! who wouldn't want to watch that?! well my hubby actually... he was listening to me watching it and asked me how my brain wasn't leaking out of my ears at the end! i love him but what a tool!


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha this show is def a guilty pleasure, not one for the brains for sure!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Aug 29, 2010)

okay i'm not really a jersey shore girl but i'm watching episodes right now..... can someone tell me the issue with sammi and ronnie? i remember something last season about her supposedly cheating or doing something scandalous but they're back together because....???? someone enlighten me lol


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_okay i'm not really a jersey shore girl but i'm watching episodes right now..... can someone tell me the issue with sammi and ronnie? i remember something last season about her supposedly cheating or doing something scandalous but they're back together because....???? someone enlighten me lol_

 
yeah that's pretty much it! he's a player and she knows this but still goes back to him every time anyway like a fool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the whole thing is boring now!


----------



## Penn (Sep 3, 2010)

This week's episode just made me so mad and irritated. Angelina pisses me off..>=(


----------



## panther27 (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't stop checking out Mike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so freakin hot!


----------



## user79 (Sep 3, 2010)

Bwahahaha this show is soooo trashy, it's like a trainwreck you can't stop watching. Jesus do these kids get tested for STDs? I hope so, it seems like they're sharing a lot of their ass amongst each other, ewwww! I think if I was stuck in that house for even a day I'd probably become some crazy axe murderer and mow them all down, lol.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_This week's episode just made me so mad and irritated. Angelina pisses me off..>=(_

 
yes!!! i tweeted about how much of a poop stirrer she is! that whole fight at the end was because of her spreading crap that wasn't said!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panther27* 

 
_I can't stop checking out Mike
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's so freakin hot!_

 
lol! mike has grown on me this season! i still don't find him attractive (although i wouldn't kick him out of bed!) but i think he seems like a nice guy overall. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Bwahahaha this show is soooo trashy, it's like a trainwreck you can't stop watching. Jesus do these kids get tested for STDs? I hope so, it seems like they're sharing a lot of their ass amongst each other, ewwww! I think if I was stuck in that house for even a day I'd probably become some crazy axe murderer and mow them all down, lol._

 
it's proper trash!!! and i love it! we just don't get tv this good/trashy in the uk! we need our own version! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you'd either become an axe murderer or you'd think 'if you can't beat em join em' and end up getting it on with the whole lot of them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i swear we'll see an orgy or something in the season finale! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they like to smush! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was loving this weeks episode! and can't wait for next week. in a way i am pleased angelina is in this season because she does make me laugh and makes a whole lot of drama!


----------



## sinergy (Sep 3, 2010)

lol yea I wasnt a situation fan last season but i think he is kinda funny and of course those abs are just hard to hate on. angelina omg, knew you would do something like that you heffa!!! and whats up with sammy turning stuff around and blaming jwoww and snook?? and she is still with ronnie? ugh!!!! i was hoping they would show jenny whooping her haha


----------



## panther27 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah,Mike is pretty effin hilarious,I have a big crush on him


----------



## StyleDemonXoXo (Sep 3, 2010)

The last episode was so trashy and stupid I'm never watching this show again. It needs to go away now. lol I don't even want to think about the lil junior high kids who are going to want to be like these people because everybody is making it into the cool new thing to watch. Their a bunch of party whore drunks. The guys on the show are all about using women for cheap sex and the girls on the show let them! What is that? So not my style.


----------



## user79 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StyleDemonXoXo* 

 
_ The guys on the show are all about using women for cheap sex and the girls on the show let them! What is that? So not my style._

 
Yeah that part really annoys me how they show these guys talking about women as "grenades" and "hippos" and all that. Mike called one girl a hippo that totally looked normal and not overweight at all. And last episode how he took home that blonde chick, parked her in his room then went away to eat for a long time, then just goes to screw her, then sends her home. I can't believe some chick would do that just to get on the show for 5 mins of fame. Ugh! I do think the show is kind of misogynistic.

But god, I can't stop watching, the drama is too effin hilarious.


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 25, 2010)

Why am I surprised that The Situation is almost 30 years old & doesn't know the difference between a pad and a tampon?!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Why am I surprised that The Situation is almost 30 years old & doesn't know the difference between a pad and a tampon?!_

 
that whole thing made me feel ill! i mean fair enough if the pad fell out of the bin, but why wasn't it wrapped up?! who just sticks a used sanitary item in a bin which isn't wrapped up?! gross!


----------



## Half N Half (Sep 25, 2010)

Yea, Angelina definitely strikes me as a "dirty girl". Just the way they've been complaining about her never cleaning up, etc. You would think she would be a little bit more discreet about that sort of thing, especially living with a bunch of men!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_Yea, Angelina definitely strikes me as a "dirty girl". Just the way they've been complaining about her never cleaning up, etc. You would think she would be a little bit more discreet about that sort of thing, especially living with a bunch of men!_

 





 plus the fact she tried telling Mike that she had cleaned that morning - what was she meant to have cleaned?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it looked like a shit tip before Mike sorted it out! 

next weeks episode looks like it's going to be good! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trashy but addictive....


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes Angelina is gone kick rocks biatch


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 7, 2010)

this is playing in NZ, i love this so much! guilty pleasure! the guys (MVP) are crack up when they are together.


----------



## user79 (Oct 8, 2010)

Can't wait to see the new episode. Angelina went out with a bang - what a classy ho! Haha...the bitch fight was hilarious.


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 8, 2010)

OK, last night's episode and the preview for next week's episode have REALLY turned me off of Mike. He always seemed like kind of a nice, sincere guy with the other people in the house, but he was acting like a major ASS for apparently no good reason!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 8, 2010)

i'm about to sit down and watch it from last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i dont think there are many episodes left in season 2 now though - what trash can i fill the gap with?! hee hee!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Half N Half* 

 
_OK, last night's episode and the preview for next week's episode have REALLY turned me off of Mike. He always seemed like kind of a nice, sincere guy with the other people in the house, but he was acting like a major ASS for apparently no good reason!_

 
He's just jealous that everyone was having a good time but him.  He is VERY jealous that Vinny snagged such a hot gal as well.


----------



## user79 (Oct 9, 2010)

Have you guys seen this? Jersey Shore game! lol

YouTube - JERSEY SHORE RPG LOL!


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 10, 2010)

^ ha! that is quite amusing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didn't like this weeks episode as much, Mike was being such a knob! i mean seriously - trying to crack on to Vinnies girl like that! how shitty can you get?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 15, 2010)

okay...... what is DTF? i don't watch ALL the time..


----------



## panther27 (Oct 15, 2010)

Lauren1981 said:


> okay...... what is DTF? i don't watch ALL the time..


 
	It means down to fu*k lol

  	Mike is hot,but why does he refer to girls that actually look normal as grenades?That is just effed up!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 15, 2010)

panther27 said:


> It means down to fu*k lol
> Mike is hot,but why does he refer to girls that actually look normal as grenades?That is just effed up!


	thanks. i been trying to sound that sh*t out lol.
  	 mike is quick to downgrade females looks, and get pissed when girls turn him down because he hates rejection. and he's on tv..... i think he does that just to save face. kind of like making sure he ALWAYS looks good on tv. like if a female turns hims down he's got to all of a talk about how the girl all of a sudden is ugly. he's lame

  	i like pauly d ;-) hmmmmmmm
  	i like ronnie last season but now i've moved on to pauly


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 16, 2010)

yeah that annoys me too. some of the girls i feel are really pretty but they get labelled as grenades which is pretty offencive! i'm going to watch this weeks episode with a cup of hot chocolate in a moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







panther27 said:


> It means down to fu*k lol
> Mike is hot,but why does he refer to girls that actually look normal as grenades?That is just effed up!


----------



## Half N Half (Oct 16, 2010)

I've actually met that girl that Mike called a grenade. She used to intern at a radion station up here and interviewed my sister at an America's Next Top Model casting a few months ago. She was pretty much a snotty bitch who talked shit about the girls after she got done interviewing them. I'm glad Mike kicked her ass out. He's still a creep though


----------



## LMD84 (Oct 24, 2010)

so who else is a little sad that the season has ended? although apparently season 3 will start in Jan in the states so we dont have to long to go without!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Nov 14, 2010)

angelina left in last weeks episode THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!!! she is sooooo irritating!!! and yes the grenades thing annoys me (alot of those girls look pretty, makes me wonder if theyd call me a grenade, since you pretty much have to be a victorias secret angel to not be one??) it also annoys me how the guys tell chicks they need to work out more, the are sexist pigs, but are sooooo funny to watch! 

  	yes, NZ is a bit behind the times!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 6, 2011)

anyone else excited about tonights premier?


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 8, 2011)

ok season 3 has started out insane!!! i freaking loved every tacky minute of it of course  gotta love the jersey shore!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 8, 2011)

this will start soon god i cant wait for it to come back! it is my guilty pleasure. i will have to watch it on the internet tho, i dont have the channel that jersey shore plays on


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> this will start soon god i cant wait for it to come back! it is my guilty pleasure. i will have to watch it on the internet tho, i dont have the channel that jersey shore plays on


 
	the first episode starts off with a bang! you will love it!


----------



## couturesista (Jan 9, 2011)

I just saw the new episode for season 3, it was good and I'm still annoyed by Sammi. I wish Angelina would have taken Sammi and Ron with her, uurgghh. It looks like it's going to be a good season, highest watched show for MTV,  premiered with over 8 million viewers, so clearly we're not alone!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 9, 2011)

sammi acts like she is God or something. I think she a pretty girl but does not know how put eyeshadow on


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 9, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> sammi acts like she is God or something. I think she a pretty girl but does not know how put eyeshadow on



 	 totally agree! am reading so much stuff about it on the internet, so cant wait to see it! does anyone know of any safe websites to watch overseas tv programs? i neeeeed to see it!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 10, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> sammi acts like she is God or something. I think she a pretty girl but does not know how put eyeshadow on


  	she does act like she God! and i think she is super pretty - i like her hair / extentions but it is a shame her personality seems to be a bit off!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2011)

The money. The cast members are making serious bank with this show, apparently Mike is now a millionaire with all the other product endorsements and fitness DVD and other stuff he gets due to becoming famous from this show. I think the cast members now get a very high salary per episode.

  	That said, I do hate Sammi, she really is one big bitch. But actually you can tell she is extremely insecure about herself. She has no self-confidence and self-worth, hence why she's staying together with a guy who cheated on her. Since she's so insecure, she thinks the whole world is automatically against her and therefore lashes out at people with her shitty attitude. But from the trailer, it looks like she will eventually leave the show, especially after she punches Ron in the face. I can't believe MTV would endorse and air such an abusive relationship - emotionally, physically, and verbally.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 12, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> The money. The cast members are making serious bank with this show, apparently Mike is now a millionaire with all the other product endorsements and fitness DVD and other stuff he gets due to becoming famous from this show. I think the cast members now get a very high salary per episode.
> 
> That said, I do hate Sammi, she really is one big bitch. But actually you can tell she is extremely insecure about herself. She has no self-confidence and self-worth, hence why she's staying together with a guy who cheated on her. Since she's so insecure, she thinks the whole world is automatically against her and therefore lashes out at people with her shitty attitude. But from the trailer, it looks like she will eventually leave the show,* especially after she punches Ron in the face. I can't believe MTV would endorse and air such an abusive relationship - emotionally, physically, and verbally.*


	This is very true - honestly it doesn't matter if it is the guy or the girl - it's still domestic abuse which shouldn't be shown on such a popular show imo.


----------



## keetuh (Jan 13, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> This is very true - honestly it doesn't matter if it is the guy or the girl - it's still domestic abuse which shouldn't be shown on such a popular show imo.


	Very true, but I'm pretty sure they will put the little snippet after the show goes off about abuse is never okay, etc.


----------



## MAC'sMyBF (Jan 13, 2011)

Sammi needs some eye primer and an attitude check.


----------



## couturesista (Jan 13, 2011)

Just finished watching the 2nd episode, seriously, I feel like this is turning into the Ron and Sammi show. This chick is ridiculous, ITA with Julia she is sooooo insecure that it's sickening.  Thank goodness Ron is starting to chill with the guys again. Why should he loose his friends and miss out on a good time, because of a girl that he really doesn't want to be with. A Mess, however a very entertaining MESS!


  	SN- I'm still confused about why she's so upset with Snooki and JWow, all they did was try to tell their friend about her cheating boyfriend.


----------



## makeupbyimani (Jan 14, 2011)

couturesista said:


> Just finished watching the 2nd episode, seriously, I feel like this is turning into the Ron and Sammi show. This chick is ridiculous, ITA with Julia she is sooooo insecure that it's sickening.  Thank goodness Ron is starting to chill with the guys again. Why should he loose his friends and miss out on a good time, because of a girl that he really doesn't want to be with. A Mess, however a very entertaining MESS!
> 
> 
> *SN- I'm still confused about why she's so upset with Snooki and JWow, all they did was try to tell their friend about her cheating boyfriend.*


  	I think she was upset about the fact Ronnie cheated and that she was going to allow him to still be with her, so instead of being angry with him she took it out on the girls for not telling her soon enough. BUT I understand why JWoww didn't want to tell her... did anyone else see the behind the scenes when they first got to Miami and she told Sammi about him cheating on her over THAT summer and Sammi was still attached to his buttcheek like some sort of blood sucking leech. It was pointless telling Sammi the real deal because she obvi doesn't care all that much.

  	I think she should leave the show. She is obvi miserable and needs some R&R and maybe a facial because she just looks sick. I feel sympathy for her just because she is so broken inside. But that is no reason to be a walking ball of doom.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 14, 2011)

i forgot that the 2nd episode was on last night! i shall get it tommorow and watch it that evening!


----------



## rosegasm (Jan 25, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> totally agree! am reading so much stuff about it on the internet, so cant wait to see it! does anyone know of any safe websites to watch overseas tv programs? i neeeeed to see it!



 	try ch131. com (minus that space). they upload the shows about 2 hrs after it airs EST. ive never had any ad popup things from there. HTH!


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jan 26, 2011)

omg just watched the 1st episode. Sammi has gotten to be such a bitch! the way she acts is so so horrible. and she is crazy tanned, like too much tan now


----------



## user79 (Jan 29, 2011)

Did anyone see the last episode? I feel so bad for Ron, yeah he was a jerk last season, but this season he seems to have cleaned up his act. Sammi is so awful to him, she is such an insecure control freak. They should have just broken up last season and be done with it, they def take the cake for most dysfunctional relationship on TV right now!


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 13, 2011)

well i watched the most recent episode this morning and it was insane! i cant believe that Ronnie went crazy and trashed so much of Sam's stuff. althoughs eh knows exactly how to push his buttons and she was going crazy at him! Vinny and Pauly seemed to have difficulty getting her away! i think it is for the best that she has left the house - it would be impossible for her to get over him when being so involved with his day to day life. It was sad thoiugh because you can tell from the way Ron broke down that he realy must love her deep down inside - but they just arent capable of having an adult relationship together.


----------



## Nzsallyb (Feb 13, 2011)

they are bad for eachother!

  	the episode where snooki gets arrested has just aired - im a bit worried about her drinking, she certainly drinks alot, and so early in the day! has anyone seen pictures of her lately, do u think that she has had some work done to her face? something just looks different


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 14, 2011)

Nzsallyb said:


> they are bad for eachother!
> 
> the episode where snooki gets arrested has just aired - im a bit worried about her drinking, she certainly drinks alot, and so early in the day! has anyone seen pictures of her lately, do u think that she has had some work done to her face? something just looks different


	yeah she does tend to drink quite a bit! although i'm not one to talk - when i was on holiday i got drunk in universal studios! i'd never do that usually. and i havent seen many pictuyres of her - maybe she has lost a little weight? i do think that her make up skills have improved!


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2011)

The last episode was disturbing. They need to get some proper security guards in that house, relying on the housemates to break up that fight...I could have totally seen that going out into a full blown domestic violence brawl!

  	BUT, from the episode previews which you can watch on MTV, they had a trailer for the remaining highlights of this season and yes, Sam will be back!! Looks like she just went home for a few days to cool off, but she will be back.

  	I'm sick of them and tbh I feel like such an abusive relationship should not be put on TV. I feel like the show is legitimizing domestic violence.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 19, 2011)

^ yes they should have had security people take Ron and Sam away in differnt parts of the house. but of course that wouldnt make as interesting a show for them. and yes it is bad how they seem to be portraying the relationship.  Although i guess it also shows that a female can be just as bad as the male.  I have never seen a woman get so angry like Sam did in that episode.  It was scary! and i dont know what MTV does but i know in the uk if a program is played where there are scenes like that (be it reality tv or a drama) at the end of the episode they advertise a free phoneline to call where you can talk about things if you are going through something similar and encourage people to get help and that it is not ok to act in a certain way. i think that is reaosnable.


----------



## rosegasm (Feb 21, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> ^ yes they should have had security people take Ron and Sam away in differnt parts of the house. but of course that wouldnt make as interesting a show for them. and yes it is bad how they seem to be portraying the relationship.  Although i guess it also shows that a female can be just as bad as the male.  I have never seen a woman get so angry like Sam did in that episode.  It was scary! and i dont know what MTV does but i know in the uk if a program is played where there are scenes like that (be it reality tv or a drama) at the end of the episode they advertise a free phoneline to call where you can talk about things if you are going through something similar and encourage people to get help and that it is not ok to act in a certain way. i think that is reaosnable.


	im in the us, and they usually show a helpline ad for those who are suffering from abuse, but only during more serious dramas (think law & order-ish). i guess the shore isn't meant to be taken seriously. =\

  	i don't want to ruin the latest episode or anything, but it made me relieved for a little bit, and then i saw the previews for next week's episode and my brain exploded all over again....


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 21, 2011)

rosegasm said:


> im in the us, and they usually show a helpline ad for those who are suffering from abuse, but only during more serious dramas (think law & order-ish). i guess the shore isn't meant to be taken seriously. =\
> *i don't want to ruin the latest episode or anything, but it made me relieved for a little bit, and then i saw the previews for next week's episode and my brain exploded all over again....*


	yup!! i know exactly what you are talking about! i watched the lastest episode on sunday! although Ron's face looks a picture!


----------



## alex4u (Feb 28, 2011)

This show is to lame by my standards


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 5, 2011)

I have this weeks episode to look forward to when i get home from work! it will be my way of chillimng out and turning off my 'work brain'! lol!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Mar 14, 2011)

Last show was kinda boring.sammi/ron thing is starting to annoy me . The whole snookie and vinnny situation looks fake?


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah i am totally over the sam and ron thing now. i mean who cares if she was messaging some guy. surely that is all ron needs to let her go. and i am not sure about snookie/vin - maybe she does really like him but if anything happens i don't think i see it lasting.


----------

